# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Сетевая пирамида + спамбот для "лохов"

## SDA

Пришло на мой мейловский ящик:
Екатерина К <[email protected]>
Здравствуйте!!!

Стой, Стой, Стой. Не спеши закрывать, это очень реально и выгодно!
Прочитай до конца, не пожалеешь!

Это действительно выгодное предложение, от которого будет трудно отказаться. Если Вы его проигнорируете, то, может быть, пожалеете об этом...
Убедительная просьба: дочитайте это письмо до конца - это в ваших интересах, так как его Вы больше не получите никогда! Прошу прощения, если данное сообщение отняло у Вас Ваше драгоценное время! Данная рассылка произведена в соответствии с гл.2 ст.29 Конституции РФ.
Ваш электронный адрес получен из открытых источников.
Не отвечайте не этот адрес, с которого получили письмо, если вам будет интересно, ответьте на Адреса, которые указаны ниже.

ДАННАЯ РАССЫЛКА ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ РАЗОВОЙ И НЕ НАВЯЗЫВАЕТ ПЛАТНЫХ УСЛУГ. ДОРОГОЙ ПОЛУЧАТЕЛЬ, ОПИСАННАЯ НИЖЕ ПРОГРАММА ПОМОЖЕТ ВАМ СТАТЬ ПОНАСТОЯЩЕМУ БОГАТЫМ И СВОБОДНЫМ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ.

Внимание! После первого прочтения данная информация может показаться вам обманом, поэтому настоятельно рекомендуем вам прочитать её не один раз. Ещё никто не смог поверить в это после первого прочтения, и всё же, если, прочитав и вникнув в это письмо, Вы придёте к выводу, что это обман, то Вы просто непробиваемый скептик, жить которому в этом мире как минимум сложно. Этот метод заработка денег на самом деле ДЕЙСТВУЕТ НА 100%, КОГДА УГОДНО И ГДЕ УГОДНО.
При желании и активном участии в программе Вы сможете заработать до 1.000.000 рублей в последующие 90 дней. Перед тем как сказать глупость... пожалуйста, прочитайте внимательно и вникните в _С_У_Т_Ь_ этой программы. Это не цепное письмо, а отличная легальная возможность заработать деньги.
-> Участвуя в проекте, Вы ГАРАНТИРОВАННО получите деньги, о которых всегда мечтали, которые помогут воплотить все Ваши заветные желания! При этом Вы ничем не рискуете, так почему бы не попробовать?
Если Вы с сомнением относитесь к возможностям бизнеса в Интернете, то подумайте ещё раз, Вы ничего не теряете, особых капиталовложений не совершаете, доход от действий в проекте может привести к перемене Вашей жизни. Не живите одними сомнениями!
Я предлагаю Вам присоединиться сейчас, и, может быть уже завтра, Ваши мечты уже станут реальностью!

ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ПРОЧТИТЕ ДО КОНЦА!!!
* * * * *
ЧТО ЖЕ ЭТО ЗА ПРОГРАММА?

Эта компьютерная программа Golden Stream (далее GS) создана на основе известной и очень популярной во всем мире программы RMI. Но GS в отличие от многих подобных программ имеет ряд больших преимуществ. Вот некоторые из них:
1. Программа работает автономно. Ее работа ни от кого не зависит. Здесь нет ни главного сервера, ни центра регистрации. Она существует так же, как существует Интернет.
Ее работа складывается из работы миллионов маленьких кусочков разбросанных по Интернет, и сбой одного из этих кусочков не повлечет за собой сбоя программы в целом.
2. Прогрессирующая шкала взносов и увеличенное количество ступеней позволяют получить большую прибыль с меньшим количеством участников. Достаточно четырех клиентов первого уровня, для того чтобы получить прибыль 30 миллионов рублей (1 000 000 USD)!
3. Немаловажное достоинство программы в том, что здесь невозможно нарушить цепочку, т.е. ваша часть программы будет работать только с ключом, сформированным в вашей ветке, но не в другой. Если кто-то из участников вашей ветки выходит из бизнеса, это не нарушает структуру и не мешает остальным участникам получать прибыль. Также невозможно перепутать местами участников.
4. В отличие от других программ пересылающих по Интернет книги или репорты, которые занимают сотни килобайт или даже мегабайты, эта программа выполнена в простейшей форме (в ней нет ничего лишнего) и занимает вместе с индивидуальным ключом и инструкциями не более 20 килобайт. Особенно это преимущество ощутимо на высоких уровнях, когда необходимо обрабатывать большое количество заказов.
5. Эта программа может распространяться по всему миру, работает где угодно и на любых компьютерах с любыми операционными системами.

ВСЕ, ЧТО ВАМ НУЖНО БУДЕТ ДЕЛАТЬ, ЭТО РАССЫЛАТЬ ГОТОВЫЕ ПИСЬМА ПО E-MAIL, И ВРЕМЯ ОТ ВРЕМЕНИ ХОДИТЬ НА ПОЧТУ ИЛИ В БАНК ЗА ДЕНЬГАМИ! ВАМ ДАЖЕ НЕ НАДО НАПРЯГАТЬ СВОЙ МОЗГ - ЗА ВАС ВСЕ СДЕЛАЕТ КОМПЬЮТЕРНАЯ СУПЕРПРОГРАММА.
С МОМЕНТА ВАШЕГО ВСТУПЛЕНИЯ В БИЗНЕС ПРИБЫЛЬ НАРАСТАЕТ, КАК СНЕЖНЫЙ КОМ, И К КОНЦУ 4-ГО МЕСЯЦА ВЫ ПОЛУЧИТЕ КАК МИНИМУМ 3 000 000 рублей (100 000 USD). А ЕСЛИ ВЫ НЕ ОСТАНОВИТЕСЬ НА ДОСТИГНУТОМ, ТО ПРИ БЛАГОПРИЯТНЫХ ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВАХ РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ БУДУТ АСТРОНОМИЧЕСКИЕ 30 000 000 рублей (1 000 000 USD) ЗА 6 МЕСЯЦЕВ!


КАК ЭТО РАБОТАЕТ?

Заплатив 100 рублей (3.5 USD), Вы получаете от своего куратора первую часть программы, индивидуальный ключ к программе, а также инструкции и любую помощь в вашей работе.
На счет обмена Вы можете не переживать, потому что деньги можно выслать с протекцией (это: Вы ставите код на перечисленные вам деньги (например, на 7 дней), в течение семи дней получатель денег не может ими воспользоваться, пока Вы ему не вышлете код протекции, а код протекции Вы высылаете только тогда, когда получаете все, что вам было обещано, если вам не доставили то, что обещали, то по истечению семи дней вам деньги прейдут обратно на ваш электронный кошелек. Дальнейшие инструкции Вы получите дальше.
Это главное достоинство MLM бизнеса: Вы зарабатываете, только помогая заработать другим.
Далее Вы рассылаете примерно 10 000 писем и получаете от 4 до 20 заказов на первую часть. Будем вести все расчеты по минимуму, т.е. это 4 клиента. С помощью своей программы, Вы создаете индивидуальный ключ для каждого клиента, и рассылаете им. После того, как Вы получите не менее 4 заказов на первую часть, программа предложит вам приобрести вторую часть, и укажет вашего куратора 2 уровня.
Вторая часть стоит 200 рублей (7 USD), но их Вы уже окупили, получив за четыре первые части 400 рублей (14 USD).
Каждый из четырех ваших клиентов найдет по 4 своих клиента, т.е. Вы получите 16 заказов на вторую часть 16х200=3200 рублей (112 USD), из которых 400 рублей (14 USD) тратите на приобретение 3 части. Третью часть у вас уже купят 16х4=64 клиента по 400 рублей (14 USD). Это составит 25600 рублей (896 USD), из которых 800 рублей (28 USD) Вы заплатите за 4часть.
По той же схеме посчитаем доходы от продажи остальных частей:
4 часть - 256 клиентов по 800 руб. - 204800 руб.
5 часть - 1024 клиентов по 1600 руб. - 1638400 руб.
6 часть - 4096 клиентов по 3200 руб. - 13107200 руб.
7 часть - 16384 клиентов по 6400 руб. - 104857600 руб.
Получилось около 120 миллионов рублей. Конечно это чистая теория, и 120 миллионов Вы, скорее всего, не заработаете, т.к. часть клиентов, по различным причинам, выйдет из этого бизнеса раньше, но миллион рублей - это доход вполне реальный.
В ЧЕМ СЕКРЕТ ТАКОГО ГОЛОВОКРУЖИТЕЛЬНОГО УСПЕХА? - СПРОСИТЕ ВЫ.
В ПРОГРАММЕ ЗАЛОЖЕНА ФОРМУЛА, КОТОРАЯ ОБЕСПЕЧИВАЕТ 100%-НЫЙ УСПЕХ ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ БИЗНЕСА ЗА СЧЕТ ПЕРЕДАЧИ ОТ КУРАТОРА К КАЖДОМУ ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОМУ КЛИЕНТУ МЕТОДОВ ПРИВЛЕЧЕНИЯ БЕЗГРАНИЧНОГО КОЛИЧЕСТВА НОВЫХ УЧАСТНИКОВ ПРОЕКТА.
В ЛАБОРАТОРИИ СОЦИОЛОГИЧЕСКИХ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЙ В США БЫЛ ПРОВЕДЕН ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТ:
ПРОГРАММА БЫЛА ЗАПУЩЕНА 16 РАЗ В САМЫХ РАЗЛИЧНЫХ УСЛОВИЯХ И С САМЫМИ РАЗНЫМИ ЛЮДЬМИ В КАЧЕСТВЕ УЧАСТНИКОВ БИЗНЕСА, И ВСЕ 16 РАЗ ОНА ПРИНОСИЛА ОДИНАКОВЫЙ УСПЕХ, И НЕ БЫЛО НИ ОДНОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА, КОТОРЫЙ ПО ОКОНЧАНИИ ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТА ЧУВСТВОВАЛ БЫ СЕБЯ ОБМАНУТЫМ. ТАКЖЕ СПЕЦИАЛИСТЫ ПРОИЗВЕЛИ НАУЧНЫЙ АНАЛИЗ ФЕНОМЕНА И УСТАНОВИЛИ, ЧТО, НЕСМОТРЯ НА ВНЕШНЕЕ СХОДСТВО, ПО СВОЕЙ МИКРОСТРУКТУРЕ ОНА В КОРНЕ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ ОТ СЕТЕВОГО МАРКЕТИНГА И ПРИВОДИТ К НЕСРАВНИМО БОЛЕЕ ВЫСОКИМ, А САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ, ДЕМОКРАТИЧНЫМ РЕЗУЛЬТАТАМ, Т.К. ВСЕ УЧАСТНИКИ ЭТОГО БИЗНЕСА ИМЕЮТ ДОХОД, КОТОРЫЙ САМИ СЕБЕ ОБЕСПЕЧИВАЮТ. ЗДЕСЬ НИКТО НИ НА КОМ НЕ НАЖИВАЕТСЯ.
Вы никогда не задумывались, почему большинство людей ничего не достигают в жизни, а только сетуют? Да потому что они мало, на что в жизни решаются. На все у них есть готовые определения, причем сформулированные не ими самими, а услышанные от других. Но иметь свое проверенное мнение - в наше время большая редкость. Те же, кто не боится пробовать и живет больше действиями, чем сомнениями, очень быстро оказываются на вершине успеха. Да, трудно поверить, что можно так быстро разбогатеть, трудно преодолеть свои сомнения, трудно представить себя вдруг сказочно богатым. Но Вы ведь не будете спорить с тем, что Вы желаете большого успеха и большого богатства? И поэтому Вам необходимо сделать первый шаг навстречу к финансовой независимости, к которой может привести Вас сотрудничество с данной программой! Ваше время настало!
Вы, наверное, думаете: откуда возьмется так много клиентов? - Не беспокойтесь. Ежедневно в России к Интернету подключаются минимум 1000 новых пользователей!!!
На всех хватит!


ПРАВИЛА УЧАСТИЯ В ПРОГРАММЕ

Термины:
Куратор: участник программы, от которого Вы получили это письмо и у которого Вы должны заказать первую часть;
Клиент: хозяин E-mail, на который Вы отправляете данное рекламное письмо;
1) Чтобы программа заботилась о ваших доходах, Вы должны неукоснительно соблюдать все ее предписания. Помните, что соблюдать все правила - в ваших же интересах! Было много случаев, когда некоторые несознательные участники пытались отклоняться от правил и из-за этого теряли всю свою прибыль. Смысл предпринимаемых шагов Вы будете понимать по мере вашего продвижения в этом бизнесе. Если сначала что-то кажется вам неясным, это абсолютно нестрашно! Программа сделает все за Вас, главное - это соблюдать все предписания.
2) Теперь о формах оплаты.
Для начала, на первом-втором уровнях, используется система WebMoney Transfer. Несомненные достоинства этой системы:
высокая оперативность расчетов - денежные переводы между участниками осуществляются максимум за 1 день; исключительная надежность и конфиденциальность - система оперирует лишь номерами кошельков и их уникальными идентификаторами, и сообщать свои ФИО Вы можете только при своем желании; деньги, которые будут храниться в Вашем личном электронном кошельке, Вы в любой момент и в нужном Вам количестве сможете беспрепятственно снять, либо, переведя их на Ваш расчетный счет в любом банке, либо, если у Вас нет счета, просто отправить их себе почтовым переводом.

Чтобы завести свой электронный кошелек для расчетов зайдите на www.webmoney.ru. Там Вы сможете бесплатно скачать программу WebMoney Keeper и ознакомиться с инструкциями по работе со своими кошельками. (Совет: для пополнения своего кошелька лучше переводить деньги через банк, т.к. по почте они идут очень долго.) Далее на более Высоких уровнях, когда денежный поток будет довольно большой, надежнее всего будет открыть в коммерческом банке свой расчетный счет.
Есть также и другие варианты для расчетов, например, почтовый или телеграфный перевод (который зачастую не всех устраивает, т.к. за него необходимо заплатить 10% от суммы). Другой вариант - отправка денег в конверте (но на высоких уровнях этим вариантом лучше не пользоваться, поскольку ежедневный поток большого количества писем вызывает интерес у работников почты).
Пользуйтесь любым удобным вам вариантом оплаты. В любом случае, прежде чем отправить вам деньги, тем или иным способом, клиент должен получить от вас счет, в котором Вы укажете, как Вы хотите получить деньги. Не забывайте об этом. Считается, что перевод через систему WebMoney и банковский перевод дает 100% гарантию того, что ваши деньги достигнут своего адресата. Почта такой гарантии дать не может по вполне понятным причинам.


ВЫ ГОТОВЫ НАЧАТЬ БИЗНЕС?!
ИТАК, ПРИСТУПАЕМ!

ЧТО ВАМ НЕОБХОДИМО СДЕЛАТЬ:
1. Заведите себе два надежных почтовых ящика на разных серверах (можно бесплатных) для получения заявок на части программы. Советую вам использовать серверы 'msn', 'hotmail, 'yahoo' и всякие популярные, но не используйте адреса, оканчивающиеся на .kz. Не используйте их для рассылки писем, т.к. массовые рассылки могут противоречить правилам сервера, на котором Вы открыли ящик, и есть риск, что ваш ящик без предупреждения закроют, и тогда ваши клиенты не смогут с вами связаться. Серверы mail.ru и mail.com, как правило, не годятся для массовой рассылки писем. Ваш куратор даст вам рекомендации, каким сервером лучше пользоваться для этой цели.
2. Отправьте письмо своему куратору, в котором поинтересуйтесь, каким способом он хотел бы получить деньги. В данном случае вот на эти 2 e-mail:
1) [email protected] 2) [email protected] (с темой: Заказ на 1 часть.)

(ЧТОБЫ ВАШИ ПИСЬМА ГАРАНТИРОВАННО ДОШЛИ ДО ВАШЕГО КУРАТОРА, НЕ ПОЛЕНИТЕСЬ И ОТПРАВЬТЕ ПИСЬМА НА ОБА УКАЗАННЫХ ВЫШЕ АДРЕСА E-MAIL)

3. Оплатите счет и подтвердите оплату по e-mail. В письме куратору укажите оба ваших e-mail.
4. После поступления денег Вы получите от куратора первую часть программы, ваш индивидуальный ключ, а также инструкции по работе с программой и рассылке писем. Ваш куратор обязан помочь вам с программным обеспечением для быстрого поиска в Интернете адресов и рассылки по ним большого количества писем.
5. Как только Вы получите программу, начинайте рассылать письма так же, как одно из них пришло к вам. Желательно разослать не менее 20000 писем. Чем больше - тем больший доход Вы получите. Используйте для рассылки отдельный почтовый ящик.
6. После получения заявки от вашего клиента сразу отправьте ему счет на оплату (в свободной форме, с указанием Ваших реквизитов). Оплатив счет, клиент отправит Вам подтверждение об оплате и свои адреса, которые Вы должны внести в его индивидуальный ключ с помощью программы. Получив деньги, незамедлительно отправьте клиенту его индивидуальный ключ и программу, а также всю информацию, которая может помочь Вашему клиенту удачно работать в этом бизнесе. Помните: ВАШ ДОХОД ЭТО ДОХОД ВАШЕГО КЛИЕНТА УМНОЖЕННЫЙ НА ДВА.

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!

Не забывайте сообщать вашему куратору свой E-mail при отправке денег! Если Вы не сообщите свой E-mail, то получатель денег не будет знать, кому выполнять заказ на эти деньги!
О дальнейших шагах Вы узнаете по мере получения Вами частей программы и продажи их клиентам. Весь процесс растягивается примерно на 6 месяцев со дня начала бизнеса.
Достать адреса E-mail, по которым Вы будете рассылать это письмо очень просто. Это могут быть как знакомые, так и незнакомые Вам люди, адреса которых Вы можете в избытке найти, побродив по различным сайтам и доскам объявлений в Интернете. Помните, что ваш потенциальный клиент это, по сути, просто случайный E-mail, найденный в Интернете. Чем больше адресов Вы найдете, тем больше сможете заработать. В любом случае Ваш куратор обеспечит Вас дополнительным программным обеспечением, которое позволит Вам очень быстро и самое главное без усилий найти нужное количество адресов и затем разослать их, и подробными инструкциями как это правильно сделать. Если Вы будете четко следовать всем правилам, то вне всяких сомнений будете обладателем миллионов рублей! Мы знаем, что это будет именно так, и нам останется только поздравить Вас!


ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ И СОВЕТЫ


- Не теряйте связь с Вашим первым уровнем! Общайтесь с ним.
- Не отказывайте в помощи другим участникам! Объясните им как все делать правильно!
- Вы обретете множество новых друзей со всего мира и получите финансовую независимость!
- Общайтесь с теми людьми, которые интересовались у Вас программой Golden Stream, но не приняли в ней участие! Это Ваш потенциальный уровень!
- Я верю, что у Вас все получится в программе Golden Stream!
- Я уверен в этом, потому что сам через это прошел, и у меня все получилось!
- Будьте честны в программе Golden Stream с другими участниками и самим собой!
- Считайте это своим бизнесом и относитесь к нему серьезно!
- Относитесь серьезно, и тогда этот бизнес принесет Вам серьезные деньги!

P.S. Поместил в черный список, что -то mail.ru последнее время "мышей не ловит", прислали тут на днях посмотреть мультик на флеш, естественно троян, хотя мейл проверяется антивирусом и антиспамом Каспера  :Smiley:   :00000508:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

Интересно, много ли найдется баранов, за свои же деньги рассылающих спам (и не этот бред, а нормальный спам для клиентов, который будет рассылать полученная программа) ?  :Smiley: .

 Можно и на халяву спамбот себе получить. Достаточно просто не пользоваться антивирусом и использовать IE.

----------


## Arkadiy

> P.S. Поместил в черный список, что -то mail.ru последнее время "мышей не ловит", прислали тут на днях посмотреть мультик на флеш, естественно троян, хотя мейл проверяется антивирусом и антиспамом Каспера


Согласен.. такие письма просто бесят... я их тоже в черный список..
Неужто так сложно на Майле сделать для таких писем фильтр, ведь это спам чистой воды.. :Angry:

----------


## mnima

Мдя, да и к тому же не ясно кто до сих пор может на это ловиться?
Хотя, раз шлют - значит ловятся.

----------

